# acrylic molds



## pastrychef7 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've searched the internet for hours looking for acrylic chocolate box molds. can any of you point me in the right directio for finding some? I need them by the middle of October. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

Chef Rubber*::*Chocolate Supplies*::*Chocolate Molds- Professional Polycarbonate*::*Bon Bon Molds

is this what you are looking for?


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

After a quick search, I didn't see a chocolate box mold on their web site. But Chocolat-Chocolat , located in Canada (which is relevant because of shipping cost), and has a bunch more stuff in their warehouse than they have on the web. I have ordered from them several times and really like their customer service. You can actually get a human being on the phone when you call them. Perhaps you might call and see if they can locate what you are looking for.

http://www.chocolat-chocolat.com/


----------

